# New pup - to sleep in her own crate or to share crate with our other dog?



## scamp

I have been mulling this one over all day and have finally decided at this late hour to ask for other's opinions. Maybe you have some words of advice.

We have a 2yr old springer bitch who sleeps in her own large crate under the stairs.

Yesterday we introduced a springer bitch pup, and due to not having a second crate (we weren't expecting to collect the pup straightaway), let the two dogs sleep together in the older dog's crate. They were fine. No whining from the pup and no protest from the older dog.

Today I have purchased a second crate which is in the living room and will eventually be for the pup to spend her nights in once she is too big to share with the older dog. Today they have both been nosing in and out of it quite happily, so I guess it will double as a cosy daytime space for both of them.

My question is should I let them both stay sleeping together in the first crate until the pup is a bit bigger, or should I start as I eventually mean to go on tonight with putting them in their own crates from day one (or day two!)?

Thanks to anyone who has an opinion they are happy to share!


----------



## Colliepoodle

I'd separate them, if you plan to shut the door. Fine if they choose to get in together when the door is open, but it's not a great idea to put them in a situation where they can't escape from each other - especially when pup gets older.


----------



## Tula

I did the same as you once and im afraid i'd never do it again. I personally would change over asap and it'll help the pup develop properly without the need for another dog. When you're happy the pup knows the ropes and rules you can do as you please and you'll probably find they go in the same one together for company but at this stage you're trying to teach a skill not pamper to its every whim  Hope ive not offended you.


----------



## armadycom

i would separate them, they both need their own place.


----------



## scamp

Wow! What quick replies.

Thank you all very much. No offence taken whatsoever. I think my gut feeling was to separate straightaway, just blurred by the error of not having two crates to start with.

They will now definitely have their own space tonight, and I feel very relieved - so thanks again!


----------



## Jacqui_UK

Good question there. I am hoping to get my 2 year old a friend and was wondering the same. But mines no longer locked into his crate so was going to use his crate for the pup.


----------



## rodentsrus

Would love to see pics..


----------



## Maxine

Could you put their crates side by side to get them used to being separated, but they can still see each other? Once that's working you could move the crates so they are sleeping independently of each other.


----------



## scamp

Some photos of them both Here

That's a good idea Maxine. Unfortunately I don't really have the space in either the hallway or the living room to make that very practical. It would be do-able but a bit awkward, so I'll go with separate rooms tonight ... and report back tomorrow if anyone's interested!


----------



## Maxine

Good luck..........and sleep well!!


----------



## Sgurr

Of course we are interested! Where's the smiley when you want one?
I'd go for separate crates too. When everything has settled down and you can leave doors open, you'll probably find they end up together. I have 3 ESS and a big den (crate) and a bed next to it. I only close the door on the den for short periods (15 minutes at most say when I've got to clear up a broken glass and hoover). They can't get three in the bed (but they try) but often it's three in the den or two in the bed and one in the den - for some reason not two in the den and one in the bed, don't know why.

Sgurr


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I had Poppy (my eldest in a crate until she was about 6 months, she just outgrew it, not in physical way, just seemed beter without, then we got Lady who is nearly 12 weeks and we have kept Poppy as she is and Put Lady in a crate, As I've had a few dry and clean night from Lady I let her have the run of the kitchen last night as Poppy was spayed on Thursday and thought she might like the company, however, I happened to choose a night that for whatever reason Lady had the worse bum gravy of her life, I still haven't discoverd why but tonight she's going back into crate, I'm staying up until she has pooed which she normally does before bed thus the clean nights. I don't know if any of this will be of help, just both mine being spaniels, They both Love eachother very much and I think i could trust them together 100% but I think I'll try a few things before I know which is better for them.. I know some would say crat ethem both all the time but I really believe it's a case of trial end error, Poppy just loves sleeping on the sofa in the kitchen and Lady loves her crate, I'd just keep trying until you find a happy medium!!
XXX


----------



## scamp

Well ..... not such a quiet night last night!!

She whined and whimpered most of the night, and also weed in her crate.

She seems to see being taken outside as a chance to play, even though I do ignore her when we are out there, ready to lavish praise if I see her actually perform.

I have been calling both dogs to come out with me each time, thinking that the older one would help teach the pup where to do her business. Maybe I should just be taking the pup out to start with so she doesn't think of it as a playtime?

I have no problem with ignoring the whining and waiting until she accepts her new crate. It took 3-4 days with the older dog before she slept quietly. Would it be any use though to keep the radio on quietly in the living room do you think?

Also I have been observing the pup playing a gentle tug of war over a toy with the older dog, and the older dog has let the pup win each time. I'm pleased the older one isn't showing any aggression or jealousy, but is it normal for her to let the pup win like this?

Only day two and so many questions!!!

Ok - off around the woods now with the big girl. Maybe it will help clear my thoughts!!!


----------



## Colliepoodle

dogpositivetraining said:


> This is perfectly normal, older dogs give pups a "puppy license" meaning that they allow the pup to get away with all sorts of behaviour that they would not accept in an older dog.
> 
> However this "puppy license" runs out at around 4 months, this is when you may find your older dog teaching your pup some social doggie etiquette. Your pup may also challenge your older dog vying for status. Again all this is perfectly normal and should be expected.


IME, even a dog who is generally not good with other dogs will be much more tolerant of a pup. And with dogs who like other dogs anyway, pups tend to get away with murder!! 

I got my pup and her dam at the same time, and I well remember wincing as Mum would walk around with pup hanging off her lip - it looked so painful but she never complained. Now, of course, they relate to each other as adults. Go shopping together, have coffee etc............. :biggrin:


----------



## scamp

Thanks for the reassurance 

All is going well, except for a poo incident in her crate last night which gave me no option other than to gently bath the stinky little minx. 

I was surprised by how much she absolutely loved having her paws rubbed under the warm running water. She wasn't nervous at all, and in general seems remarkably unfazed by everything she has encountered so far.


----------

